# quicktime player et avi



## tonyvar (13 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

Je me lance et j'espère vous donner tous les éléments pour résoudre mon problème.
Je suis sur Mac OS X. J'ai téléchargé sur internet un film avec code donné par téléphone.
Je n'ai pas fait attention et l'icone affiche quicktime player avec en dessous avi au lieu de MPEG. Quand j'essaie d'ouvrir ça inscrit : impossible d'ouvrir la séquence. Le fichier ne correspond pas à une séquence.
Qu'est-ce qu'une séquence ?
J'ai téléchargé d'autres logiciels qui n'ont rien donné et j'ai vidé les excédents.

Merci de vos explications.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Août 2007)

ben ca sent le truc foireux

essaye de lire ce fichier avec VLC
( VLC lit enormement de trucs)


----------



## chandler_jf (13 Août 2007)

tu as essayé vlc ?


----------



## tonyvar (13 Août 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> ben ca sent le truc foireux
> 
> essaye de lire ce fichier avec VLC
> ( VLC lit enormement de trucs)



Moi aussi j'ai l'impression que ça sent le truc foireux. J'avais téléchargé vlc et je l'ai viré car il ne lisait pas ce truc.(j'étais un chouya irrité 

Je ne sais pas ce qu'est une séquence. Le mot n'est pas dans jargoninformatique.


----------



## chandler_jf (13 Août 2007)

tonyvar a dit:


> Moi aussi j'ai l'impression que ça sent le truc foireux. J'avais téléchargé vlc et je l'ai viré car il ne lisait pas ce truc.(j'étais un chouya irrité
> 
> Je ne sais pas ce qu'est une séquence. Le mot n'est pas dans jargoninformatique.



donne le lien on va tester


----------



## pascalformac (13 Août 2007)

sauf que apparement c'est un truc " payant"
( et ca sent le machin en fichier lock&#233; special microdoux)

edit 
et pourquoi virer VLC ?
c'est un outil multi usages qui te rendra beaucoup de services...


----------



## tonyvar (13 Août 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> sauf que apparement c'est un truc " payant"
> ( et ca sent le machin en fichier locké special microdoux)
> 
> edit
> ...



Je regrette justement d'avoir viré vlc car je ne le retrouve même plus dans la corbeille.
Je ne sais pas ce que j'ai bidouillé 

Je ne sais plus lequel télécharger tant il y a de propositions sur Google.

Ce n'est pas de voir le film qui m'ennuie, c'est de ne pas comprendre ce qui manque pour ouvrir.

Bonne soirée à tous.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Août 2007)

Il te suffit d'aller le retelecharger 
&#224; l'endroit officiel
http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-macosx.html

quant &#224; comprendre ce qui manque...
renonce ca peut &#234;tre tellement de choses
 i_mpossible d'ouvrir la s&#233;quence_ est un classique avec les fichiers nazes ou pr&#233;cisement s&#233;quence invalide ( drm pour PC, fichier mal cod&#233;  ou film attrape nigaud qui  renvoye vers un site etc)


----------



## Namida (13 Août 2007)

Ici, pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer VLC.

Perian &#224; tester, &#233;galement. Peut-&#234;tre m&#234;me Flip4Mac.


----------



## tonyvar (14 Août 2007)

Merci Namida,

J'ai retrouvé VLC dans un des dossiers et apparemment il n'était plus sur le bureau.

C'est vlc-0.8.6.c

J'ai ouvert Ca donne VLC contrôleur. J'ai glissé mon icone avec le film dans VLC contrôleur et ensuite j'ai pu lire même si un message d'erreur s'est affiché.

Maintenant au bout de vic-0.8.6.c Il y a .dmg mais la démarche reste la même.

Merci à tous vous me donnez envie de persévérer.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Août 2007)

hein?
dmg c'est un format de stockage, pas une appli

normalement dans un de tes dossiers dans applications tu devrais avoir ca


----------



## tonyvar (14 Août 2007)

C'est exactement ça. Merci


----------

